# T8 Bulbs for Hydroponics? No, not for weed



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

Since I've significantly reduced my collect, I have a ton of T8 shop lights available, which my wife would like to use to grow to grow some tomatoes, peppers and herbs, etc - Any thoughts on the most cost effective bulbs to buy? Thanks in advanced


----------



## Haroldo (Mar 14, 2006)

ESweet said:


> Since I've significantly reduced my collect, I have a ton of T8 shop lights available, which my wife would like to use to grow to grow some tomatoes, peppers and herbs, etc - Any thoughts on the most cost effective bulbs to buy? Thanks in advanced


GE makes a decent 6500k bulb in T8 size @ 32watts for a 48" bulb. I've used them for years and have had success growing everything from tropical plants (Bromelioideae) to seedling trays full of peas, greens, and tomato varieties. Home Depot stocks them and you can get a case of 10 (white box with blue writing) for about $35 less time I checked.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

I have used T5s and T8's from indoor growing purposes however, you do get some funny looks walking out..


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Lowes & Home Depot carry GE & Sylvania brands; and I believe both come in 5500K & 6500K ranges. We've used both w/good results. Of course T8s are less efficient than T5/T5HO and LED, but cost per dollar for the fixture; you can't beat T8. (yet)  They do a _decent_ job, for the money. Never tried growing veggies w/them... Just Vivs & lower-light viv plants.

T8s are roughly 75-80 lumens per watt, T5HO is roughly 95-100 lumens per watt, and CFLs in comparison are roughly 60-70 lumens per watt. (In case you wanted specifics)


----------



## arichee49 (Nov 6, 2012)

MeiKVR6 said:


> Lowes & Home Depot carry GE & Sylvania brands; and I believe both come in 5500K & 6500K ranges. We've used both w/good results. Of course T8s are less efficient than T5/T5HO and LED, but cost per dollar for the fixture; you can't beat T8. (yet)  They do a _decent_ job, for the money. Never tried growing veggies w/them... Just Vivs & lower-light viv plants.
> 
> T8s are roughly 75-80 lumens per watt, T5HO is roughly 95-100 lumens per watt, and CFLs in comparison are roughly 60-70 lumens per watt. (In case you wanted specifics)


Is led the way to go ATM?


----------



## arichee49 (Nov 6, 2012)

I heard that led's aren't as efficient in plant growth. How untrue is that?


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

arichee49 said:


> I heard that led's aren't as efficient in plant growth. How untrue is that?


Very. LED's grow corals much better than my old metal halides and corals need a lot more light than most plants. I know several folks growing aquatic plants under LED's also, so I'm sure they'd work for growing veggies. The difference will be that there is no water column to absorb any light so you may be cooking the 'maters before you pull 'em off the vine


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the input! I currently have 6500k GE bulbs - I think my goal is to supplement with another lower temperature bulb to get a good balance of spectrum! If we end up sticking to this, we'll eventually switch to LEDs!


----------

